# Bocina usb sin centro de carga



## Gainax (Oct 14, 2019)

Buenas tardes, tengo una bocina usb sin centro de carga, estaba guardada y me gustaría ponerle directo un cable usb soldado a la tarjeta, esta bocina según la marca es se dreamer, pero al no tener pistas no ubicó donde conectar, espero me puedan apoyar, la foto es la siguiente, muy similar a esta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2019)

O sea , digamos que accidentalmente le arrancaron el conector USB ?


----------



## Gainax (Oct 14, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O sea , digamos que accidentalmente le arrancaron el conector USB ?



Así es, y se quedó sin pistas, sonaba muy padre esa bocina y quisiera ver si alguien podría apoyarme con la conexión de el cable rojo y negro para no ponerle centro de carga, sino un cable usb directo.


----------



## analogico (Oct 14, 2019)

Gainax dijo:


> Así es, y se quedó sin pistas, sonaba muy padre esa bocina y quisiera ver si alguien podría apoyarme con la conexión de el cable rojo y negro para no ponerle centro de carga, sino un cable usb directo.



a veces los chinos no respetan los colores

el negativo  es facil va a cualquier punto  de la parte metalica del conector
ubicar el positivo , es un poco mas complicado , tu imagen esta borrosa asi que no se


----------



## Gainax (Oct 14, 2019)

analogico dijo:


> a veces los chinos no respetan los colores
> 
> el negativo  es facil va a cualquier punto  de la parte metalica del conector
> ubicar el positivo , es un poco mas complicado , tu imagen esta borrosa asi que no se



Ésta podría servir?


----------



## analogico (Oct 14, 2019)

Gainax dijo:


> Ésta podría servir?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 183129


creo que el positivo es esa linea que va hacia arriba, parece que es la unica linea


----------



## Gainax (Oct 14, 2019)

analogico dijo:


> creo que el positivo es esa linea que va hacia arriba, parece que es la unica linea



Así? Yo supongo que el negativo es el otro por la posición de los pines del centro de carga... Ojala funcione ma bocina, esta muy padre


----------



## analogico (Oct 14, 2019)

Gainax dijo:


> Así? Yo supongo que el negativo es el otro por la posición de los pines del centro de carga... Ojala funcione ma bocina, esta muy padre Ver el archivo adjunto 183130


eso que indicas abajo es una antena






el negativo debe ser donde estaba soldado la parte metalica  del conector


----------



## Gainax (Oct 14, 2019)

analogico dijo:


> eso que indicas abajo es una antena
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simón Simón... El positivo que según yo pienso es el punto que se ve arriba del. Círculo, hasta abajo de la placa... Intentaré a ver si funciona


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 15, 2019)

Estoy casi 100% seguro que tu positivo es el marcado en rojo, el negativo se refieren a esta parte de los conectores, verifica si el circulo que dices de abajo es tierra o positivo, mide continuidad entre ese y los otros dos circulos negros, y el positivo lo puedes medir con continuidad hacia la parte del cargador de bateria, o si no es de bateria directamente al pin de alimentacion del amplificador.


----------



## henrypal (Oct 11, 2020)

Tengo uno similar, parece que es común que con el uso se arranque el conector, pero en mi caso, si conecto un cargador por el USB que queda (USB tipo A) carga perfectamente. Espero te sirva.


----------

